# Need vendor for window glass rubber 1965



## scoopyg (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello GTO fans. I should begin by saying that my car is a 1965 Skylark. The Skylark forum did not respond to my post, and I figured there were more GTO cars being restored than 65 Skylarks, so here I am needing help from you guys. 

I need window rubber for the bottom of my windows. The specific pieces I need hold the bottom of the window glass into the bottom u-channel. The piece would cradle the glass into the u-channel, and it has a flap that seals against the outer rubber weatherstripping at the top of the doors. 

I found the window fuzzies and the exterior weatherstripping, and I found the window channel for the door frames and post, but the rubber I can't find holds the glass in the u-channel that the regulator attaches to. 

Steele Rubber does not seem to have the right stuff (at least I could not see a good match), so any help from you GM A-body experts will be much appreciated.

Rich in Tampa


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Have you tried OPGI.org or thepartsplaceinc.com


----------

